# colorado river contaminated



## brown down (Aug 11, 2015)

anyone see this! I am far from a liberal tree hugger but this does make me quite angry! that river looked like prestige trout fishing waters, not anymore! anyone live out there that can confirm this! wonder how many hundreds of years that stream will be worthless! 

http://abcnews.go.com/US/million-ga...turns-river-orange-colorado/story?id=32989366

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 11, 2015)

It is alright!! The EPA has everything under control!!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 11, 2015)

This is an absolute joke and should be a sign to take mining near our resources alot more seriously. I know the mine is old and so forth but still a tragedy that could have been avoided. 

I've followed this since it started and just yesterday seen where they were sampling the river and invertibrae. Oh and guess who is doing that work...? Common folk like us who are concerned about the resources... Not someone else. 

They say the water in the stretch they were in had a ph of about coffe so they weren't concerned with touching it and it seems some life is still hanging on at this moment. 

As someone who is very passionate about our resources and protecting our clean waters this type of stuff really strikes a nerve.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Alan Sweet (Aug 11, 2015)

When I lived in Arizona, I was always amazed at the EPA. It was always more interested in control of the people than its charter. It would site, and fine, people for the lack of dust and blowing sand control at homes built in the desert. (no one one bothered to inform them desert is mostly dust and sand) They would site cities for too much dust in the air. (Duhhhhhhhh, it blows in from desert). Pima County wanted to re-enforce the walls of a dry river bed with concrete to stabilize them. The EPA forced them to do a environmental impact study on the fish in the river. (Duh, DRY river bed) AND, they were the worse polluters in the state. So the fact that the EPA destroys more of the environment than it saves does not surprise me. Look at their boss. 

The greatest fear of most in the country... "I'm from the Federal Government and I am here to help you."

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 11, 2015)

I personally think most of us here are for clean water and environment but this reminds me of ghost busters and the EPA guy that was here to help.  Do any of you know or remember what President signed the clean water act?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 11, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> Do any of you know or remember what President signed the clean water act?



I have not googled it but it wouldn't surprise me to hear you say it was Teddy Roosevelt. He was pretty hardcore about stewardship of natural resources and beasts. I believe he was also a trophy hunter.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 11, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I have not googled it but it wouldn't surprise me to hear you say it was Teddy Roosevelt. He was pretty hardcore about stewardship of natural resources and beasts. I believe he was also a trophy hunter.



He was a trophy hunter and help start National parks programs- I think he is responsible for Olympic nat park- shot a bear there. But the answer is by no means that obvious. Please don't put answer if you google. I will post it later. Just think of the last guy/party you would guess and you will have it.........


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 11, 2015)

PS. I just read it the other day. Asked Kathie- damn her she guessed it right off- my historian......


----------



## Kevin (Aug 11, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> Just think of the last guy/party you would guess and you will have it.........



Well the last party I would guess would be the GOP. And the last Republican I would think that would do it would be one of the Bush's but I know the act predates even Bush Sr so I will guess tricky Dick?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 11, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Well the last party I would guess would be the GOP. And the last Republican I would think that would do it would be one of the Bush's but I know the act predates even Bush Sr so I will guess tricky Dick?



We have a winner- I knew you would get it with those hints.......


----------



## Alan Sweet (Aug 11, 2015)

I think it all started with the Water Pollution Act back in the late 40s early 50s., but the clean water act was in the early 70s. Sme senator from Wisconsin was the spear head of it I think.


----------



## brown down (Aug 11, 2015)

a few years ago a power plant up the river from me, "I actually worked there as an apprentice" spilled its coal sludge ponds into the deleware river! The EPA wanted the power plant to dredge miles of the river. I am sure they will try to sweep this under the rug!! I can't understand the incompetence that went into this spill! I don't know if this will be worse then the BP spill but how do you release millions of gallons of that into any river or stream?


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 11, 2015)

brown down said:


> a few years ago a power plant up the river from me, "I actually worked there as an apprentice" spilled its coal sludge ponds into the deleware river! The EPA wanted the power plant to dredge miles of the river. I am sure they will try to sweep this under the rug!! I can't understand the incompetence that went into this spill! I don't know if this will be worse then the BP spill but how do you release millions of gallons of that into any river or stream?



200 million gallons of oil in bp spill.


----------



## brown down (Aug 11, 2015)

both were bad but this was concentrated in a river and will eventually end up in the ocean but that stream is how many peoples fresh water supply? at least they won't try to fix this spill with golf balls lol!!


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 11, 2015)

No


brown down said:


> both were bad but this was concentrated in a river and will eventually end up in the ocean but that stream is how many peoples fresh water supply? at least they won't try to fix this spill with golf balls lol!!


no golf balls!! It will be paper that fixes this one- written on by attorneys that we pay for............

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 11, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> We have a winner- I knew you would get it with those hints.......



I never would have guessed him without the hints. I would have guessed JFK or Ford maybe or heck even Eisenhower before Dick Nixon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Aug 11, 2015)

I'll bet the EPA fines itself which will lead to budget shortfall within the agency... Funding for the EPA will have to be increased due to the inherent incompetency within the agency. If we want those dumba$$es to keep screwing up the environment, we'll need to raise taxes.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## HomeBody (Aug 12, 2015)

Until recently, the EPA controlled all waterways that were *navigable*. Under the recently enacted new rules, the Feds now control ALL waterways. The reason they took control of your creek going through your pasture? Cattle. They plan on eliminating access to small creeks by cattle. You'll be able to build a pond and pump creek water into the pond for the cattle, but the creeks will have to be fenced and the cattle won't be able to wallow in the creeks. The cost of fencing your creek, building a pond with pumps, and etc. will surely be paid for by the landowner.
Gary


----------



## brown down (Aug 12, 2015)

hahahah what is it with trying to fix everything with balls lol 
@DKMD its like a scene from idiocracy haha isn't there a correlation between cancer and plastic in drinking water

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Aug 12, 2015)

brown down said:


> hahahah what is it with trying to fix everything with balls lol
> @DKMD its like a scene from idiocracy haha isn't there a correlation between cancer and plastic in drinking water



I love that movie... It's a classic!


----------



## Alan Sweet (Aug 12, 2015)

Back in 1995, I had the unfortunate privilege of attending a speech given by the "inventor of the internet", Al Gore. This person made a very scary statement after which I wanted to leave. He said that the people of the United States were under the mistaken belief that they owned things. He said in reality all things in the country belonged to the government and that they could use them for what ever end they deemed necessary for best interest of the people. 

The scary part of that was that there was a fairly good applause.

I remember that statement and think that most national politicians are of the same ilk. The EPA and most government agencies have no respect for the people of the country, because theses politicians have isolated and elevated them above the people of the country.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HomeBody (Aug 13, 2015)

If Gore said that, he is a communist. Gary

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 13, 2015)

Interesting letter written before the spill.
http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/201...tastrophe-so-epa-could-secure-superfund-cash/

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Informative 1


----------



## brown down (Aug 13, 2015)

at the rate we are destroying this planet, humans won't be around for very much longer. If we do our children's children will look back at how we raped and pillaged this earth for the sole purpose of profit. I was talking to my father about this and it is disturbing that it hasn't made any major news headlines! guess the kardashians are more interesting to the mass zombie population in america!


----------

